# UGA UT game thread



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

All right DAWGS no sleep walking. Get it done.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Dawg!! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

UT is looking like a bunch of thugs right now.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 5, 2013)

Those uniforms look like tainted charcoal....hahaha...just saw Coach Richt is wearing the same color as the Vols.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

56 yard field goal. 3-0 Dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

56 yd FG!?! Wow


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

UT's o-line is owning UGA's d-line so far.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

3 and out Dawgs get the ball back after punt into the endzone.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 5, 2013)

that kick was good for another 10 yards...WOW!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Dawgs driving the field on the 22


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Marshall is out now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Marshal got cut down down on the field.... not good.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

How bad is Marshall?


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

beautiful play on that Marshall hit.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> beautiful play on that Marshall hit.



You're sick!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks to be done for the game....... Nothing pretty about being cut low, but it is part of the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> How bad is Marshall?



Got a bad feeling that he blew his ACL on that hit.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Douglas for the 1st down. 1st and goal


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> You're sick!!



Nope sad to see him hurt. Hope it aint bad, but it was a beautiful defensive play. That's all.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a bad feeling that he blew his ACL on that hit.



Without a doubt and people are celebrating it.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

what A CATCH


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Conley for the score great one handed catch!!!!!!........ 10-0 Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> Nope sad to see him hurt. Hope it aint bad, but it was a beautiful defensive play. That's all.



There's nothing beautiful about someone diving at  a young man's knee and him losing the whole rest of the season for it.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay  will use nice play instead of beautiful. It's not like he's trying to ruin the guy. Just the ugly part of football.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, I think we will see a lot more of this because of the new rules and targeting. Even though it was not a receiver, the player are being taught to go lower. I feel for the guy and hope that is not as bad as it seems. God Bless that young man.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Unfortunately, I think we will see a lot more of this because of the new rules and targeting. Even though it was not a receiver, the player are being taught to go lower. I feel for the guy and hope that is not as bad as it seems. God Bless that young man.



I agree. It's the only place you can hit someone anymore. It stinks.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> Okay  will use nice play instead of beautiful. It's not like he's trying to ruin the guy. Just the ugly part of football.



Nobody said that...... what gets folk's goat is someone here celebrating it. Sometimes it is better to just not speak on things sometimes.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

D stiffing up forced another 3 and out.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Good play on the punt by UT's cover guys.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Now Harvey-Clemons made a beautiful play!!  He put his shoulder pad in the guys chest and put him on the ground, without blowing the guys knee out.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 5, 2013)

10-4 didn't know the guy was hurt at 1st reaction. not celebrating.don't have a dog in this fight just watching good football. sorry


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Good stand by ut for a 3 and out. Bobo dialed up the draw imagine that...lol


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

That was a weak call on 3rd down.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> You're sick!!



Just because we are watching the game does not mean we are Dawg fans. Having said that...I feel bad for Marshall....and from the body language on the sideline....this will be more than missing today's game.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Not good taking Marshal to the locker room with his father on the cart with him......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> 10-4 didn't know the guy was hurt at 1st reaction. not celebrating.don't have a dog in this fight just watching good football. sorry



You've said in other threads you hate UGA and love FSU, so don't give me that.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Man I hate those freakin sideline passes.!!!! Throw downfield!!


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 5, 2013)

were is  Hicks? he is needed now more then ever.  the d is ready gone have to step up and help the offence.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Ut driving......2cnd and goal on the 4


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

3rd and goal


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Man thank goodness for that pad.........


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Field goal 10-3


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

That had to have hurt even with the pad!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2013)

Roll Dawgs...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

110,000 people in that stadium and 110,011 knew we where we were running to.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

1st and goal..... all right guys someone else can help with the updates. lol


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

TD...... WOOOOOOOTTENNN da ball carrier.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2013)

Dats it.....TD!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

In other news..... Miami and Georgia Tech are tied 17-17 at halftime.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

3 and out. Dawgs get the ball with 209 left. Ut coverage made a great play on that punt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

The dawgs punt receiver is gonna get kilt if he dont learn to faircatch.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

ut forced a 3 and out.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> ut forced a 3 and out.....



ditto for UGA. 
Halftime after the punt and a down on knee.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Just because we are watching the game does not mean we are Dawg fans. Having said that...I feel bad for Marshall....and from the body language on the sideline....this will be more than missing today's game.



I'm not a Bama fan, but would never celebrate a guy blowing out Yeldon's knee on what I consider a cheap hit below the knees.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not a Bama fan, but would never celebrate a guy blowing out Yeldon's knee on what I consider a cheap hit below the knees.



I think that was my point. I hate it for Marshall.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> were is  Hicks? he is needed now more then ever.  the d is ready gone have to step up and help the offence.



I don't know, they haven't used him since usce, cant imagine why their not using him, dude is a beast


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Methinks CMR was a bit on the ill side when he gave his sideline interview.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

Let's get it done, prayers for marshal, win it big for marshal


----------



## nimrod (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not a Bama fan, but would never celebrate a guy blowing out Yeldon's knee on what I consider a cheap hit below the knees.



I watched it a dozen times. It wasn't a cheap shot. If I thought it was I would agree with you. Regardless of the team. The tacklers head/shoulders hit between Marshall's waist/thighs. It was him turning away and the tacklers lower body that took him out. It was a good clean hit but unfortunate because Marshall is a heck of a player. I'm hoping he has no more than a bad sprain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Methinks CMR was a bit on the ill side when he gave his sideline interview.



She asked stupid questions that no coach would answer at the time. I can't stand her.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

RW Drew has turned into a playa!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Dawgs force a 3 and out on the first drive of the 2cnd half.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 5, 2013)

Marshall is the kind of kid you can't help but root for, he will be back next year and hopefully better than ever.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She asked stupid questions that no coach would answer at the time. I can't stand her.



Agreed but I still  think he was irritated with his team.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Man JJ is gonna be a stud. Kid is lookin good.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Now Bennett is down........ holding his knee. Man our guys can't catch a break.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Anybody see what happened to him?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 5, 2013)

nimrod said:


> I watched it a dozen times. It wasn't a cheap shot. If I thought it was I would agree with you. Regardless of the team. The tacklers head/shoulders hit between Marshall's waist/thighs. It was him turning away and the tacklers lower body that took him out. It was a good clean hit but unfortunate because Marshall is a heck of a player. I'm hoping he has no more than a bad sprain.



No way it was a cheap shot. Unfortunate for Marshall but not cheap by any means. Same hit Swann put on the Tenn back in the 2nd


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

He tweaked something..... Nobody fell on him, he was pushing on the pile and just pulled up lame.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Well..... I bet Bennett is done. I hate that.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Missed a 39ydr. Hit the upright.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, lost 2 guys for the year in one game.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Man. Should have just let the Vols use Buck knives. At least my Dawgs would know.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

2 good ones too Rex.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 5, 2013)

Bennett can't catch a break, he should win the Lattimore award for attitude.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

ut putting together a drive. D needs to step up.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

That was not a catch, but there isn't enough there to turn it over. TD ut......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Out of bounds......oh well....... now the Dawgs need to step it up...... they have been playing lazy......


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

O has  to get something going. Need six on this drive.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Boys our guys are dropping like flies....... JSWW just tweeked his knee.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 5, 2013)

and now Scott-Wesley goes out with a knee.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

hate to say it.....but we all know what it is. Unbelievable. ACL


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Forced a punt, great coverage by ut. Need a long time consuming drive and no dad gum injuries.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

What is up with the OL????


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

ut forced a 3 and out. The boys better wake up.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Bobo has got to not run the ball 1st and 2nd down every series and put UGA in 3rd and long.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Blocked punt td ut..... tie game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Well ..... looks like we Dont care any more......


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

1st how many guys can you lose to an acl in 1 game. 2nd - Potty mouth. 3rd Tenn wants it more than us. We should know at this point after o2 o5 o7 this can not happen. This is going to cause me to get kicked off this site


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Am I the only person having flashbacks to 07???


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2013)

Say good night Gracie.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Unbelievable how lazy we are.looking


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow.... Murray for about 57 yds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Say good night Gracie.



little premature, wouldn't you say?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2013)

We need 7 right now and then some back breaking defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Well at least one DAWG wants to win!!!!!!!!! Way to hustle Murray!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> little premature, wouldn't you say?



Nope. They have been flat the entire 3rd quarter.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

dont sweat it dawgs, UT can't score an offensive TD.
Murray comes up Big, take the lead and it's over.

Just tuned in, sorry to hear about all the injuries


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

It ain't over...... but they have gotta score here and force a 3 and out.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

TD Brendon Douglas!!!!! Now play some D boys...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

I just can't stand letting teams we are better than. Keep hanging around......


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Good grief..... Now Colin Barber has a concousion (sp?)


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Time for the D to step up!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

D got to bring it and maybe get a break.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Dawgs force a 3 and out...... Now lets get 7 more.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

What the heck.......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow what a horrible home cooking call.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

What kind of cheeseball junk penalty was that?!?!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Well a stupid penalty and they may go for it 4th and like 1 or 2


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

What a made up penalty...... what a joke......


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Dogs really need to stop this 4th down try.  I'm not a rules guru, how can a defensive player dancing around cause a foul?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

That took some guts. 43 yd gain....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

What in the heck is a delay of game on defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

We need a stop here badddddd.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Good lord we have no D......


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh yeah..... our biggest weakness. 3rd down. Ughhhh


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

td ut.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

One of the worst officiating crews I've ever seen. Louisville and fswho will definitely jump us


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

How in the heck is this possible


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

That weird call cost us a TD


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

John Cooper said:


> What a made up penalty...... what a joke......



borderline...Defenders can't do anything to cause a false snap, such as say "hut" or what ever.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

OK we are just going to keep running up the middle....... just in case no one knew.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

The DAWGS have no D.......sick of it!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

I am at a loss for words. UT came to play and we did not.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

D has to step up NOW!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

3 and out....... D has gotta step up


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Our guys had a let down game as usual and the injurties dang sure have not helped.... and ut is playing their hearts out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

nickel back said:


> The DAWGS have no D.......sick of it!!!!!


i hate ut. Guess I was wrong about the bloodbath.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Not too sure I like that ref.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

They gave UT an extra yard.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate ut. Guess I was wrong about the bloodbath.



told ya.....the DAWGS!!  D sucks.......


----------



## Self! (Oct 5, 2013)

Lets go Vols!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate ut. Guess I was wrong about the bloodbath.



Oh no..... you were right our guys are dropping like flies.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

like I have been saying DAWGS!!!..could care less if you win by 1 just win


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

Talk about not prepared. I just don't get it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

gave up 26 yards and a 1st down....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

Did we all do drugs last night?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

LOL.... all you can do is laugh I guess.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Boy am I gonna hate going to work Monday.......


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

UGA's season comes down to this.  Next week they get Gurley back, but it won't matter the rest of the way if they lose.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

UT gona beat UGA?????


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 5, 2013)

looks like the uga of old.  play a team they should blow out and are playing slow and dumb.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow. Maybe scored too quick though.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL.... all you can do is laugh I guess.



this is a big let down for the DAWGS......win or loss


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 5, 2013)

td ut.  Gotta give'em  credit they are playing lights out and our guys aren't.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

BAMA did it at LSU,...go Dawgs!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like nobama for them...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Good nite boys........ this party is over........


----------



## PaDawg (Oct 5, 2013)

Grantham is NOT worth the money.  If I was an opposing team, I'd never punt.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> looks like the uga of old.  play a team they should blow out and are playing slow and dumb.



Playing to the competition.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Grantham needs to go...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2013)

Told ya'll. This was UT's season. Our season got shot out by an un-ranked team. Mo., the Gators and Auburn are looking to bury us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm going grocery shopping.....


----------



## Self! (Oct 5, 2013)

Losing is one thing. Losing to Tennessee gets you an award!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

nice run JJ Green


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 5, 2013)

Come on Dawgs! Its not over yet!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

They just took away UGA yards after giving UT an extra yard and that baloney penalty on that punt.  Murray will lead UGA to victory, hunker down Dawgs.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

nice run


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

After all the injuries and the horrible calls by the refs at the worst time you guys are going to give up on the Dawgs, come on.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm so tired of these Georgia games coming down to the last few plays of the fourth quarter. Let's go Dawgs!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

wow, that is huge


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Loving these free plays that Tennessee is giving us. Now lets capitalize.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

Them refs must want ga to win.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

dawgs score


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Woot woot Wooten!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Tie game.  All you bandwagon UGA fans can get off now.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

nice drive by murray


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Tie game.  All you bandwagon UGA fans can get off now.



Really???


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 5, 2013)

Gotta have some stops!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Tie game.  All you bandwagon UGA fans can get off now.



I fo sho no bandwagon fan,  Just here to rub it in your eyes if ga don't win............


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Otis said:


> Losing is one thing. Losing to Tennessee gets you an award!



Why don't you say something else, lol, UGA seems to play better when you're playing Nostradamus.


----------



## Self! (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Tie game.  All you bandwagon UGA fans can get off now.




I rode the Bama train today...now I am hitching a ride on the Vols just to tick the Ga fans off.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> Really???



Yep, so called UGA fans poormouthing a team that has lost it's best 2 running backs, best 2 wide receivers and one horrible delay of game penalty on a punt and still managed to come back and tie the game against a hostile crowd with less that 2 minutes to go.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

Love my DAWGS!!......but we have no D.......OT is going be fun to watch......really hate it for the guys that got hurt in this game.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

character builder boys, great game ....if you're not a dawgs fan.
Some of you dawgs need to put out some positivity!

Nice scoring drive by Murray.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Yep, so called UGA fans poormouthing a team that has lost it's best 2 running backs, best 2 wide receivers and one horrible delay of game penalty on a punt and still managed to come back and tie the game against a hostile crowd with less that 2 minutes to go.



cry me a river,...BAMA did the exact same thing last year.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Otis said:


> I rode the Bama train today...now I am hitching a ride on the Vols just to tick the Ga fans off.



Good.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

The ball was out!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 5, 2013)

wow, touchback TN


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Uga ball!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Crucial decision for the replay official here. Pretty sure its a touch back but I'm a homer.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> cry me a river,...BAMA did the exact same thing last year.



I'm giving the UGA team an attaboy while other fans gave up, what's in the blazes are you talking about.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Please Otis keep rooting for UT!!!!!, wwoooooohhhoooo.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Holy smoke! We score and ball game. Right?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Comes down to a field goal.


----------



## Self! (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Please Otis keep rooting for UT!!!!!, wwoooooohhhoooo.



Looks like you win by a FG. Ga is not a top 10 team


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

I would have never thought UT would have given GA this much grief.   Good win GA...........


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Phew. Survived. A win is a win though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

I need a beer...... Or 6


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

Otis said:


> Looks like you win by a FG. Ga is not a top 10 team



Is that all you can come up with??  Hahaa, glad you rode that UT train Otis, it derailed right on cue when you started your support.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Glad I didn't go to bed........ lol........ Great game Vols..........


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 5, 2013)

looks like the kicker is the hero 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

Great game for the offense considering all of the injuries plus being on the road in a loud stadium.


----------



## Self! (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Is that all you can come up with??  Hahaa, glad you rode that UT train Otis, it derailed right on cue when you started your support.



Now come to Bama and play like that and see where it gets you!  Congrats on the win! A win is a win is a win!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

thought this OT would go for at least 10min......lol

I still say the DAWGS!! D sucks.........



well we won by 3, I will take it.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks like this year could be your year. These are the games you've got to win to be the Champs.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

Great win for the dawgs, championship caliber.
tough loss for UT, they played lights out, that kid gave it all he had, he's got to be hurting right now.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> They just took away UGA yards after giving UT an extra yard and that baloney penalty on that punt.  Murray will lead UGA to victory, hunker down Dawgs.



  You know UGA started playing a lot better that minute all the Bammers began spamming this thread trying to rub all the UGA fan noses into this "loss".


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

A tough game glad we won but way too many key loses in this game. Hats off to UT! They left it all on the field!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Dang. I'm still tight.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> You know UGA started playing a lot better that minute all the Bammers began spamming this thread trying to rub all the UGA fan noses into this "loss".



who you accusing of this?, sounded like to me the only fans  pulling for UGA were us BAMA guys, several dawgs packed it in early...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Pulled it off with four studs on offense gone. Amazing. CTG needs a talking to though. 

Great game UT! Your boys gave it their all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

We won an ugly ball game in a nasty nasty nasty hard to play in Nealon satdium. Murray did it again!


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 5, 2013)

Unbelievable.  It comes down to one guy trying to stretch the ball just a little too far.

But I'll take it with all the major players that were sitting out.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2013)

This offense is a lot tougher than they have been in years past for sure. Hanging on to win those tough games. GO DAWGS!!

Good game Vols.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 5, 2013)

Way too close but managed to pull off the win. Hope none of the injuries are serious.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> You know UGA started playing a lot better that minute all the Bammers began spamming this thread trying to rub all the UGA fan noses into this "loss".



Like who. Most of us dislike UT. So before you say ALL, read the posts, and keep it honest.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hats off to the Vols, they played one heck of a ballgame. It was an ugly win but ugly wins will still get you there so i'll take it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> who you accusing of this?, sounded like to me the only fans  pulling for UGA were us BAMA guys, several dawgs packed it in early...



Otis and Gaducker off the top of my head.  You're right, some UGA 'fans' gave up before the clock ran out.   I knew when UGA got the ball back Murray had it in him to do it.  Now UGA's defense is a different story.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2013)

Man ...... I never packed it in, but came close a time or two...... hard fought victory .......we need some guys to heal up now!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

sometimes all you can do is shake your head and walk away glad to escape. 
I thought y'all were kidding about a letdown.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

W. add em anyway we can


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sometimes all you can do is shake your head and walk away glad to escape.
> I thought y'all were kidding about a letdown.



not sure why but, I told a bunch folks that Tenn. would be ready for the DAWGS!! and that we would haft to fight to win this one.

I hope the guys that got hurt will be okay but I feel there may be one or two with season end injuries


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 5, 2013)

As frustrated as I got, I never gave up on the dogs. With Murray's delay penalties early and his pressure drives, I told my son last week that Murray can't read a clock so we need to tell him on every series that there 2 minutes to play.

Great win, great job Vols, nothing to hang your heads about in this game.

Haven't our special teams given up points in every game this year?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sometimes all you can do is shake your head and walk away glad to escape.
> I thought y'all were kidding about a letdown.



I knew it wouldnt be like it has the last few weeks but when our players started dropping I think it got in their heads. But, to the leaderss and the coaches and a lucky break they got it done on the road. I'll take it!


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 5, 2013)

did any one else have flash backs of the bowl game against Michigan state? the one were they lost after a missed field goal in ot.  that's all I could think about.


----------



## Horns (Oct 5, 2013)

I know I almost had a heart attack. Marshall and Bennett both may be lost for the season. Very costly win.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Otis and Gaducker off the top of my head.  You're right, some UGA 'fans' gave up before the clock ran out.   I knew when UGA got the ball back Murray had it in him to do it.  Now UGA's defense is a different story.



yep, the O just keeps bailing them out, there is going to come a game that the O may not be able to.....like when we play Fla. and that D


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Got one or two recievers left on the bench. Conley and Wooten and Rome are going to be catching a lot of balls the rest of the year. Artie too!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

Horns said:


> I know I almost had a heart attack. Marshall and Bennet both may be lost for the season. Very costly win.



also Justin Scott Wesley, that young man was in pain


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> did any one else have flash backs of the bowl game against Michigan state? the one were they lost after a missed field goal in ot.  that's all I could think about.



You will likely get another shot at them this year if the dogs keep playing like this. Still, congrats to the dawgs.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 5, 2013)

nickel back said:


> yep, the O just keeps bailing them out, there is going to come a game that the O may not be able to.....like when we play Fla. and that D



I hope that this week in practice, Murray gets to get in a rhythm with his 2nd and 3rd string receivers and Gurley just gets healthy.  With Gurley healthy and seeing Green and Douglas carry the load, I don't see a huge dropoff from Marshall.  Marshall has world class speed, but Green has more moves.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I will say that Wooten shows a lot of promise. That guy was everywhere and has great hands.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> I hope that this week in practice, Murray gets to get in a rhythm with his 2nd and 3rd string receivers and Gurley just gets healthy.  With Gurley healthy and seeing Green and Douglas carry the load, I don't see a huge dropoff from Marshall.  Marshall has world class speed, but Green has more moves.



I agree and we do have recievers on the bench that cna play too. They just have to step up, but this dang D is getting very frustrating. When the blitz they dont get there. The D line got all the sacks but never heard Jenkins or Floyds name all day.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to watch the game because I was at work. I'm trying to watch it now. Did they ever use Hicks to run the ball or catch some passes?


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 5, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I didn't get a chance to watch the game because I was at work. I'm trying to watch it now. Did they ever use Hicks to run the ball or catch some passes?



 not that I saw.  it's like they forgot about him after his big game.


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 5, 2013)

I am more concerned about all the injuries than anything right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I didn't get a chance to watch the game because I was at work. I'm trying to watch it now. Did they ever use Hicks to run the ball or catch some passes?



No but Hall got one carry and got stuffed behind the line.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just can't understand why after the USCe game they just quit using him for anything other than blocking.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> I just can't understand why after the USCe game they just quit using him for anything other than blocking.



He has a trouble at practice. Whether it be laziness or just not doing well but thats what I'm hearing. Thats why Hall got the start over him last week.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

That made my ticker beat hard


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 5, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I need a beer...... Or 6



Drank 10 during the game it didn't help


----------



## clayservant (Oct 5, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> That made my ticker beat hard



You and me both...lol.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 5, 2013)

Marshall is out for the year, Bennett is out for the year, still waiting on JSW. No this hasn't been announced but thy don't bring the parents down out of the stands if its not season ending.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He has a trouble at practice. Whether it be laziness or just not doing well but thats what I'm hearing. Thats why Hall got the start over him last week.



.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 5, 2013)

So far i'm just getting into the 3rd quarter and I would say that Swann and Mauger have no business being out on the field. Its really a shame about Swann because he should be leading this group of young guys in this secondary and it seems that he is hindering them. Maybe its time that Herrera pull a Shawn Williams and start questioning the heart of some of these guys!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re:*

Well I love my Dawgs!

But...my take on this...

1) The coaches were slow to adjust the game plan after losing key players.
2) Don't forget these are young guys for the most part...all these injuries took the fight out a bunch of them for most of the game.
3) Give credit to Tennessee...they played above their ability, and our defense made them look good.  Be lets be consistent, our defense makes every offense look good.
4) Dawgs win only because our offense and especially our QB, would not give up.

We will be alright, but we can't make a NC with this defense.  I don't think it happens, but I've been wrong before. Thanks Dawgs for an awesome win!

And finally, prayers for all the guys hurting tonight!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 5, 2013)

lbzdually said:


> Otis and Gaducker off the top of my head.  You're right, some UGA 'fans' gave up before the clock ran out.   I knew when UGA got the ball back Murray had it in him to do it.  Now UGA's defense is a different story.



Man, You sure are easy to get stirred up aint ya??

I weren't here to spam ya, I was totally surprised when UT ran with the Dawgs rite up to the end.  If its any consolation to ya I was a dawg fan when I was 9 in the magical year of 1980,  We used to Hershal over the holly bushes ALL the time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 5, 2013)

It's amazing how different this team is with a healthy Gurley.  Green stepped up big time and Douglas had some strong runs, but you can't replace #3.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> It's amazing how different this team is with a healthy Gurley.  Green stepped up big time and Douglas had some strong runs, but you can't replace #3.



Gurle takes nothing and turns into a big gain. He is sorely missed. I liekour young backs just wish they wouldnt have to carryl the full load. I hope Gurleys ankle makes a full recovery and soon!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 5, 2013)

All dawg fans -
You need to thank Aaron Murray before u go to bed tonite .
What he did on the final drive to tie the game was amazing.
This team could have easily folded with all the injuries and with a rabid crowd searching for a signature upset.
Murray has been sensational so far,way above what I thought he was capable of.
He should be at the top of any conversation of Heisman candidates


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

timothyroland said:


> looks like the uga of old.  play a team they should blow out and are playing slow and dumb.





bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Drank 10 during the game it didn't help



Well after the game 10 sir e helped .


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, somehow I stumbled into the armchair coach hall of fame!

We won.  It was hard fought by a great team that showed that it can make it happen even in adversity.

Coaches don't have crystal balls as to how players who did not that much practice will perform or what they are capable of.

Wooten has not looked great in practice, but he is a ball player.

Way to step up!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Horns said:


> I know I almost had a heart attack. Marshall and Bennett both may be lost for the season. Very costly win.



Werd is they are all gone for the year......... and Marshalls career may be over. Sad day for the Dawg Nation


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd Grantham is Willy Martinez II. Instead of improving the defense has regressed weekly.

He should be FIRED TODAY.


----------

